# Interesting reading light at Target stores.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I found a reading light at Target tonight which looks kind of interesting. It has three LEDs and a high and a low brightness switch, and sells for $20 Go to the like below to read the review and see some pictures.

Gene

http://www.simplyparticular.com/2010/08/ebook-light-great-new-option-for.html


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I think I'll head over to Target....although on 2nd thought will probably wait for black version.  The lighting sounds superior to other clip-ons.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

How funny! I saw this lite and the Belkin the last time I went..I bought the Belkin (which I love BTW). I may have to get this too.

I think I'm more obsessed with lights than cases and such! LOL


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Does the Belkin fit on the new Kindle 3?


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought that $20 light at Target a while back for my K2 and it fits my K3 just fine. It started flickering pretty bad a few nights ago, but I changed the two AA batteries and its like new again. I'm glad that worked because I looked everywhere online & haven't found another like it.  It doesn't have a brand name on it anywhere.  I guess I'll have to go to Target and get a back-up. Hopefully they still have them because they only had one when I bought mine. 
Since I read laying down in bed, all lights on the top seem a bit top heavy to me, so I usually lay the light on my pillow or chest  pointed toward the screen (awesome!) and only clip it on if I'm reading in the car.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip - I got this light today. It was under the Sony display at Target. I haven't read with it for any length of time, but it passed the dark bathroom test. Lighting left to right on the K3 is very even, there is some fall off top to bottom, but not bad at all. With batteries it weighs 2.6 oz.  I'll report back after I use it for a while. 

-M


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought a little clip light at Walmart for 2$, it works pretty well


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Belle2Be said:


> I bought a little clip light at Walmart for 2$, it works pretty well


Can you post a picture please?
deb


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

So I picked this up tonite. It seems pretty decent. It fits on very snugly (adjustable so I know it will fit a K3 as it can get very narrow on the clip!). Provides a nice light all the way down..little darker on the bottom. It's surprisingly light. I really like my Belkin light as well but it is MUCH heavier (noticably so!)

However I have some concerns
1. It seems a little flimsy at the light switch area. Hard to get the switch to go over..and I don't want to push it for fear or breaking

2. It is noticable on the device - I "see" it when I read vs something like the Medge eluminator which I don't even notice. I'm not sure whether this is going to be a problem or not...I can get used to most anything LOL

3. It has a pretty big presence. I think this must be like Kandle in a major way (but cheaper). 

Overall I think I'll probably like it and reserve it for when I read my Kindle without a cover...with a cover I'll stick to my Medge eluminator or Belkin as those are favorites. One interesting note: This is a more bluish/purplish light. The Belkin has a more yellow/orange type light. Th eluminator from Medge is also "cool" and more on the blue/purple end of the spectrum. I've found I prefer that type of light to the warmer yellowish type. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

FOLLOW-UP

I read with this for about an hour last night in a completely dark room. It's a keeper for me.  There is a little fall-off toward the bottom of the page - but it seems more evenly lit than any pictures of other lights I've seen. This is important to me; my favorite DTB light is the LightWedge. I don't have any other e-reader lights for comparison. 

Build quality is flimsy. Since it goes with my K3 which I baby, I'm not really concerned.

-M


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

drenee said:


> Can you post a picture please?
> deb


Its identical or nearly to this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OP13J8/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img

It's just a light, LOL, nothing too fancy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up the Capstone light today at Target.  I really like it.  It fits my K2 and my Sony.  

Belle2Be: thank you.
deb


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I picked up one of these at Target today also and think I will like it. I put it on my DX and it still lit the whole screen well. It is fairly light so I don't think it will be much of a problem. The on/off switch is a bit stiff. It also came with a little felt like bag to store it in that is too small to get the light in and out of easily.

Lynn L


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Belle2Be said:


> Its identical or nearly to this
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OP13J8/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img
> 
> It's just a light, LOL, nothing too fancy.


Oh - I got 2 of these at Walgreens (2 for $3). They've been doing pretty well


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I might have to take a look at this one.  The Kandle drives me crazy both with the battery door that requires a screwdriver and that it's just too dim for me with only two LEDs.  I'm another one who will want this is black (or graphite) though, as the white stands out too much from my skins.

Sigh.  I think it's time for me to hold a Kindle "garage sale" and start unloading some of my unused accessories!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For those who have this light... 

Do you use it on a naked or one with a cover?  Will it fit over both a Kindle and the cover?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Belle2Be said:


> Its identical or nearly to this
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OP13J8/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img
> 
> It's just a light, LOL, nothing too fancy.


Is more like the Kandle, but wider with 3 led's instead of 2, and uses 2 AAA batteries.

Purchased yesterday at Target, and used with my Nook and K1. Covered screen well on each. Also have the Kandle, and this does provide a bit more light.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been using it on my Sony, and I use it with the cover.  I have tried it on my K in the cover and it works fine.
deb


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I use it on my DX in an oberon cover. It will not attach over both, but will attach to just the DX still in the cover 

Lynn L


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I was tired of having to constantly readjust the bendy neck of the might bright light, so I picked up the capstone book light tonight - argggg, I wish that a Target near me had had a black one though, but I got white - and I've tested it out and so far I really like it! It fits over my K3 and Oberon cover just fine, and I get a fairly consistent light from top to bottom on low, and a slightly better one on the high setting. 

I'm going to use it for a few nights and see how it continues to do. But so far, for $20, this is a great little light!


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey this is the light I bought last week.  I was actually looking at covers, didn't find one I liked...and saw this light.  I needed a light, so I picked it up on a whim, had low expectations because there was no brand.  Its serving its purpose fantastically, I don't really have any other lights to compare it to, but its a pretty solid device.  My only minor gripe is to adjust the setting from low to high you have to close the device first...but thats pretty nitpicky.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

cloudyvisions said:


> I wish that a Target near me had had a black one though, but I got white -


Did you check in the book section instead of the ebook section? I finally found the black one over by the paper books.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I found a black one in the book section. It fits my K3 in a Noreve case fine. Hmm... the one I got doesn't have a velvet case with it. and it was only 9.99. It looks a lot like a Kandle. On the front of the package it says Pathway Lights eReader Lite. It was at Target.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

meeko350 said:


> Did you check in the book section instead of the ebook section? I finally found the black one over by the paper books.


Oooh, really? OK, well I might head over to the one near me and check in the book section then. I didn't think of doing that. I'll just exchange them if they have the black one! Thanks for letting me know!

ETA: I found it! And it's $10 less than the white one in the e-book section. Gee, I hope it's the same. Anyway, I'm getting ready to try it out and I love that it matches my graphite K3! Thanks for the suggestion, I really appreciate it!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

cloudyvisions said:


> Oooh, really? OK, well I might head over to the one near me and check in the book section then. I didn't think of doing that. I'll just exchange them if they have the black one! Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> ETA: I found it! And it's $10 less than the white one in the e-book section. Gee, I hope it's the same. Anyway, I'm getting ready to try it out and I love that it matches my graphite K3! Thanks for the suggestion, I really appreciate it!


I picked up a black one last night at my local Target. Fits over my K3 and it's leather cover just fine and provides plenty of light for me. So far I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## dcmidnight (Nov 3, 2010)

YorkieMom said:


> I found a black one in the book section. It fits my K3 in a Noreve case fine. Hmm... the one I got doesn't have a velvet case with it. and it was only 9.99. It looks a lot like a Kandle. On the front of the package it says Pathway Lights eReader Lite. It was at Target.


I bought the same one and its great - it was in the regular book section. They also sell one for $19.99 near the Kindles - and although a different brand you can clearly see it is the exact same light.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

dcmidnight said:


> I bought the same one and its great - it was in the regular book section. They also sell one for $19.99 near the Kindles - and although a different brand you can clearly see it is the exact same light.


There are a few minor differences. I have them both. I posted about the differences here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41256.msg736340.html#msg736340


----------

